# 12 Gallon Long Banana~Updated Pics 8/15/12



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

*My 5 gallon left over setup!*










UGF, ultimately decided powerhead wasn't gonna work and used a AC20 instead.










FTS, just finished cycling.....added/saved my crs and orange sakuras from a diseased 10 gallon.

*5 gallon Setup:*
Filter: AC20 with DiY pvc ugf, 10 gallon sponge filter
Substrate: Azoo Plant Grower Bed
Lighting: T5NO Deep Sea

*Fauna:*
Invertebrates: 
12 ss-sss CRS
1 ss CRS
4 Orange Sakura Neos
10 Golden CRS

Plants:
Cambomba
Fissidens Moss
Water Wisteria


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Me likey! 

That's a fresh looking tank there. Can't wait to see it filled with shrimperoos!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm.. why only cover such a small section of the tank with the UGF?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow I think 12 gallon longs are perfect for anaerobic bacteria.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Lmao I couldn't afford enough fluval cylinders. The only ones I could find, can only use cash and not card cause my bank is local to western ny and my account is drained. 

That stuff is expensive! lol 2 boxes to fill that thing and it cost me about $22 and change. I could've used lava rock but I really tried to follow the guide lol. Also.....lava rock is surprisingly hard to smash into small small pieces.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

scape looks great  loving it


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah I see. I think you're supposed to put the lava rock in some rough texture bag (like the reuseable grocery bags) and then smash all of it with a hammer. The bag will keep the pieces together so it's easier to break apart.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah I broke a bag, lol my promotional vagisil bag that my mother got from a drug rep ages ago...

OH I FOUND BABY CRS in my 10 gal melting pot. Lol baby crs are awesome when I see them in person.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Vagisil. Nice.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Me likey!
> 
> That's a fresh looking tank there. Can't wait to see it filled with shrimperoos!


Yeah! Your shrimperoos! May need more OEBT's



sayurasem said:


> Wow I think 12 gallon longs are perfect for anaerobic bacteria.


I think the lava rock will make some great places for the bacteria to live. Just gotta hope for no explosive gas pockets lmao.



dasob85 said:


> scape looks great  loving it


Thanks!



meowschwitz said:


> Vagisil. Nice.


Lol I used to tote that bag to football practice......it held so much stuff


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> Lol I used to tote that bag to football practice......it held so much stuff


 That gives me too many good ideas...


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> Lmao I couldn't afford enough fluval cylinders. The only ones I could find, can only use cash and not card cause my bank is local to western ny and my account is drained.
> 
> That stuff is expensive! lol 2 boxes to fill that thing and it cost me about $22 and change. I could've used lava rock but I really tried to follow the guide lol. Also.....lava rock is surprisingly hard to smash into small small pieces.


this is madness. My lfs sells 1lb generic bio rings for $5. Plus he would sell me the cycled bio rings(from his tank) too!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> this is madness. My lfs sells 1lb generic bio rings for $5. Plus he would sell me the cycled bio rings(from his tank) too!


The disadvantages of living in NY, the prices aare steeeeeeeppppp


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Any city really. And any college town as well. Anywhere besides those two places, and prices are much better .


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> Any city really. And any college town as well. Anywhere besides those two places, and prices are much better .


I find the selection and availability of products cheaper and better on the west coast. So cal -.-


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Did you soak the lava rock? If so, for how long?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

meowschwitz said:


> Did you soak the lava rock? If so, for how long?


I didn't soak them but I did do a 15-20 minute rinse off after I smashed them.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

> Followed Liam's design. 1/2" PVC piping with holes drilled every 2". 20" x 5" about. Fluval biomaxx cylinders to prevent clogging hopefully.



do you have a link to liam's design? im curious to take a gander of this idea
is it for c02 output? or just the outflow of your filter circulating the water?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

wetbizquit said:


> do you have a link to liam's design? im curious to take a gander of this idea
> is it for c02 output? or just the outflow of your filter circulating the water?


Actually its for the intake. Basically making a 7 dollar ugf that can hook up to my eheim.

Shrimp Setup


----------



## Hubble (May 27, 2012)

Nice start  
I'm curious though- what are the advantages for a UGF? Is it only so your shrimps won't get sucked up?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Hubble said:


> Nice start
> I'm curious though- what are the advantages for a UGF? Is it only so your shrimps won't get sucked up?


Something about more beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

The UGF turns your gravel into.......a biological filter!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Much more biological filtration, cleaner look, best water circulation possible within a tank.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

well then i guess i will have to build one, any other build threads on this?? how far apart are the holes and how big on the inside of the pvc? how do you insure they dont get substrate clogged or sucked up? seams like the bio balls wouldnt do a perfect job on making sure no substrate gets in...


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Found Liam's instructions in this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/155975-setting-up-tank-how-sorta.html


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Complexity said:


> Found Liam's instructions in this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/155975-setting-up-tank-how-sorta.html


yeah I linked it already. 

My 5 gallon finished its cycle. It reads 0 ppm ammonia, 0 ppm nitrites, *0 ppm Nitrates?* I used fish to cycle it as well. 

200 tds
gh 7
pH 6-6.5

All I have on it is a similar ugf powered by a ac20. weird cause I was expecting my eheim/12 gallon long to cycle first considering I set it up first and all, anyone know why the 5 gallon cycles faster? Smaller tank, faster cycle?

looks like its ready to go for some shrimp! :hihi:
The crystals are getting a new home ;]


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Orange Sakuras from Darkestsky


























*Let's play a game of guess its gender (the one way right). Wanna help me out?*

I'm hoping it's male.


















My lone male CRS- I have 2 berried female crs. They hide though, I think they hide cause of the light.....the scurry away when I turn the light on.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

I think I will setup a UGF in my next tank, I am just worried that it would get somehow clogged and I would have to tear everything out


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

The orange sakuras are looking good.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

trit0n2003 said:


> I think I will setup a UGF in my next tank, I am just worried that it would get somehow clogged and I would have to tear everything out


Yeah it could be a worry but the diy doesn't have as many places to get jammed with drilled holes since they're less places. Also I have filter media covering the holes to hopefully keep out the substrate. Liam has done it the same way without any problem so far.



meowschwitz said:


> The orange sakuras are looking good.


Haha thanks! I'm liking the orange color. I'm thinking of changing direction and going TT's instead of golden bees now


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

Looking good there I do like the orange u have with those shrimps in that tank


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Haha thanks! Orange is the new color for me! If I could only get a healthy variety of blue in there or white, it would be nice. Hoping they all start breeding like crazy soon. All of them are coming out and exploring the tank more.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think the right one is a male. But the 2nd picture of it kinda shows a carriage :\. If you get a clearer shot I'd be able to tell you for certain haha.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> I think the right one is a male. But the 2nd picture of it kinda shows a carriage :\. If you get a clearer shot I'd be able to tell you for certain haha.


Probably a male, I think it's the camera angle I think I have 2 males and 2 females but I haven't seen them berry yet for like 2 months then again they haven't been living in good params till now. They even didn't berry with cherries and snowballs around. I see saddles on 2 for sure just no berries and that one on right is too dark to see anything which is cool but also gr cause I can't make sure it's a dude lol

Ordering TTs Friday! So TTs, pfr like shrimp, and rilis in 12 long!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wait... why are you keeping rilis and PFR in the same tank?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Time to get some floaters!


Bananariot said:


> My lone male CRS- I have 2 berried female crs. They hide though, I think they hide cause of the light.....the scurry away when I turn the light on.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> Time to get some floaters!


No local sources for floaters (within a 20 min drive) and I just burned all my money on shrimp. :icon_sad: lol


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Wait... why are you keeping rilis and PFR in the same tank?


????


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> ????


Oh I heard rilis can have their reds enhanced by mating with PFR's.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

That's only if you control the breeding and the crossing. I believe if you do Red rili X PFR, and cull everything except the F2 generation, the F2 generation should be very red. Or that's what I read. It's a lot of work and it won't have good results if you just let them do their own thing.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

hmm well they're in a 10 gallon with snowballs and mutt and rcs right now, the rilis anyways so it'll be a better situation. Oh yeah and it'll be any moment till the 2 baby cpo's grow an appetite for shrimp in that 10 gallon tank. So I think they'll be better off. 

hmm well I got both rili and pfr stock from jimmy, and for the rili's the red parts are like pfr type red so..........maybe they're just awesome already. Well I may consider creating a tank just for pfr or rili then


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> hmm well they're in a 10 gallon with snowballs and mutt and rcs right now, the rilis anyways so it'll be a better situation. Oh yeah and it'll be any moment till the 2 baby cpo's grow an appetite for shrimp in that 10 gallon tank. So I think they'll be better off.
> 
> hmm well I got both rili and pfr stock from jimmy, and for the rili's the red parts are like pfr type red so..........maybe they're just awesome already. Well I may consider creating a tank just for pfr or rili then


This calls for another 12g long!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Just got another shipment of CRS from cookie, great set of shrimps!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Marsilea Minuta and S. Repens coming!

S. Repens gonna be planted in 5 gallon and 12 gallon,
Marsilea Minuta going in 12 gallon!

TT's and Golden CRS coming on Monday! Thanks to reefdive and ohbaby!


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

I liked me tank and thought it looked really great, but then when I look at other's tank threads here I became very insecure about my tank. 

You're doing a great job with this so far!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy said:


> I liked me tank and thought it looked really great, but then when I look at other's tank threads here I became very insecure about my tank.
> 
> You're doing a great job with this so far!


It's all about practice  I'm sure you'll get the hang of it. I started out with goldfish during my freshman year of high school, went to the opposite side and started monster fish keeping, sold it all when I went to college. Started shrimp keeping because it presents a unique challenge. Surprisingly it's more expensive and harder than being a monster fish keeper.

7 years later and now shrimping, I'm using techniques that I learned only a couple of months ago. A new story and I must say it's refreshing. Always learning and it's basically a matter of learning from others as well as experimenting yourself. I still have lots to learn


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

*Snapped some pics of them fancy shrimps I got from Cookiemonster760, great guy to deal with*

*My dream of owning CBS is complete even though it's only one. Hopefully the dominant black genes will gimme more *


















*Got some food from Somewhatshocked aka Jake. My shrimps are picky but they seem to love his new barley pellet.  Ignore the supposed thermometer strip at the bottom, its like under the gravel so it isn't accurate xD It's a reused 5 gallon....used to house convict cichlids.*


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

MM and S. Repens planted!

FTS! Boy oh boy do I need a better camera.....maybe Christmas.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Not sure if you had an iPhone as well, but if you download the app "Microsoft Photosyth" it lets you take really good panorama pictures. Perfect for capturing all parts of your 12G loooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggg


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> Not sure if you had an iPhone as well, but if you download the app "Microsoft Photosyth" it lets you take really good panorama pictures. Perfect for capturing all parts of your 12G loooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggg


:OOOOOOO WHAATTT yeah I gotta get that....downloading that now lol.....

Edit: hmm seems like I can't find it in the app store......

Edit: ahh it's Photosynth lol


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Photosynth didn't work too well for me....always had one spot that was blurry or like you could see they clearly pasted 2 pics together. It didn't go away when I took multiple pics....I'll tinker with it another day


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice looking shrimp.

I also have a hell of a time trying to take a nice full tank shot. I have to pull out so far that you can barely see any details in the tank at all.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

meowschwitz said:


> Nice looking shrimp.
> 
> I also have a hell of a time trying to take a nice full tank shot. I have to pull out so far that you can barely see any details in the tank at all.


I've seen your picts, they look sweet though. What camera do you use? Also where'd ya get that substrate? Might make another tank. Thinking 6 gal schuber wright.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> I've seen your picts, they look sweet though. What camera do you use? Also where'd ya get that substrate? Might make another tank. Thinking 6 gal schuber wright.


I'm using a Canon S95. I got my substrate from nilocg, 800 cubic inches of black lava rock for $28.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

meowschwitz said:


> I'm using a Canon S95. I got my substrate from nilocg, 800 cubic inches of black lava rock for $28.


Is that the shipped price?


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

How did you keep the quick connect stick to the L tube of the PVC pipe? I try to use some tape for the pipe (the white and thin one) but wondering if there are any other method to do it.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> Is that the shipped price?


Yup. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=156946


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

YO!!! Sorry for spelling it wrong lol. Damn auto correct on iphone :X! At least you found it correctly?



Bananariot said:


> Photosynth didn't work too well for me....always had one spot that was blurry or like you could see they clearly pasted 2 pics together. It didn't go away when I took multiple pics....I'll tinker with it another day


Hm.. really? I would stand far back away from the tank. Make sure you mark where you stand. And slowly take pictures. Overlap like 50% in each new picture. Your lighting has to be pretty even as well. After you get that to work, you can take closer shots by placing a line on the ground. Then slowly take pictures and move along the line, so you maintain the same distance from the tank.

Was that picture above just a FTS or using photosynth?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

sunyang730 said:


> How did you keep the quick connect stick to the L tube of the PVC pipe? I try to use some tape for the pipe (the white and thin one) but wondering if there are any other method to do it.


If you're talking about how I connected the quick connect to the elbow piece for my UGF, Home Depot sells ones that have one side of the L(elbow) for pipes and the other side of the L for a screw in piece. So I just screwed in the quick connect to the elbow.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> YO!!! Sorry for spelling it wrong lol. Damn auto correct on iphone :X! At least you found it correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a FTS, I just cropped out the top and bottom lol......yeah I tried that, but it struggles to perfectly stitch them......maybe I'll try again later.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

TT's and Golden's are in, pictures later on tonight!


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> If you're talking about how I connected the quick connect to the elbow piece for my UGF, Home Depot sells ones that have one side of the L(elbow) for pipes and the other side of the L for a screw in piece. So I just screwed in the quick connect to the elbow.



Yes, that is what I am talking abut! LOL 

Is both side of the elbow 1/2"? 

I never knew what they call. Just learned something new! LOL


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

sunyang730 said:


> Yes, that is what I am talking abut! LOL
> 
> Is both side of the elbow 1/2"?
> 
> I never knew what they call. Just learned something new! LOL


yeah it's 1/2" on both sides, but one end has a screw track. You'll be able to find one at Home Depot, they have em all around the same area as all the elbows.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Golden Bee Shrimp from Reefdive, looking good. 
Finally the weather cooled down enough to ship! 
I bought 10, got some baby extras and a small squirt on the side. Also the mama is berried!!!


















Got a berried Mama, I think she released some eggs already cause you can see a teeny tiny baby in the upper right corner


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Tangerine Tigers into the 12 Gallon Long!!!
Great looking shrimp and fine packaging from Ohbaby714!
I ordered 10, got 12. Thanks for the extras!


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

All the new shrimp! Lucky you. Can't wait to see the TTs color up once they've settled.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

meowschwitz said:


> All the new shrimp! Lucky you. Can't wait to see the TTs color up once they've settled.


Hehe I'm getting 12 more Wednesday. Got my first 12 for a good deal, got the next 12 for even less xD


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Sad day: 1 dead berried CRS momma (she was a whopping 1.3" when she died) + 1 dead orange neo (died while eating? I just saw him stop moving in the feeding dish)

Good day: One TT I got from Chad320 is berried already, 2 goldens from reefdive have berried up.

I'll snap some baddie pictures with my iphone later if I can. 

CO2 paintball setup coming today in the mail.....gonna get my MM and S., Repens carpetin! Gonna raise my light somehow too! (gotta think of some ghetto way of doing it cause I'm cheap xD)


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Shrimps are settled in the 5 gallon!


















































Tangerine Tigers and Rilis are settled in as well!

5 Gallon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4kUZ32oNeU&feature=plcp

*(Disclaimer- Don't look too closely cause I rotate the video in between and some of you may get sick, first time recording them...gotta learn not to rotate the angle)*
12 Gallon Long:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKnmjt5hX3s&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqSFq5FV0PU&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zqJZ6W-nCg&feature=plcp


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

How did you tie the fissen? They look so beautiful!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

sunyang730 said:


> How did you tie the fissen? They look so beautiful!


I originally bought it premade on a ss mesh. However, I trimmed it and retied the trimmings with green nylon thread on another ss mesh and it's what you see. 
I managed to pull out the thread on the bottom after it grew thick enough.


----------



## Notnac (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm really loving your 12 gallon set up. I bought one recently and being a broke college also, it's nice to see what you've done with yours. I'm going to be using your tank setup as a reference guide :] Planning to go with the whole UGF setup and the canister filters and everything. Albeit, it'll be done slowly but surely. Btw, where did you get your guide to setup the UGF and the substrate, etc.?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Notnac said:


> I'm really loving your 12 gallon set up. I bought one recently and being a broke college also, it's nice to see what you've done with yours. I'm going to be using your tank setup as a reference guide :] Planning to go with the whole UGF setup and the canister filters and everything. Albeit, it'll be done slowly but surely. Btw, where did you get your guide to setup the UGF and the substrate, etc.?


I got it from mordalphus. Check out his site at aquarliam.com
http://aquarliam.com/2012/02/setting-up-a-shrimp-tank/

he also has a thread in the invertebrates section, the link is buried somewhere in my journal here. You could always search invertebrates for setting up a shrimp tank.

FINALLY FOUND SOME B/C GRADE CRS.....
NEW TANK TIME xDDDDD 

OEBT's too????

Uh ohh looks like I'm gonna be emptying my savings now......


----------



## chjo (Jun 26, 2012)

Why do you need lava rocks underneath?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> FINALLY FOUND SOME B/C GRADE CRS.....
> NEW TANK TIME xDDDDD
> 
> OEBT's too????
> ...


Why do you want the lower grade CRS over the higher grade ones? You gonna move both these tanks back to college with you?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> Why do you want the lower grade CRS over the higher grade ones? You gonna move both these tanks back to college with you?


Haha I like the coloring more on the lower grades. I either like the extreme whites or extreme red. I dislike the stripes xD 

Yeah 5 gallon, 12 gallon, 3 gallon long? Lol


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh I see haha. When will you set up your 3gallon long? Start a journal for it!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> Oh I see haha. When will you set up your 3gallon long? Start a journal for it!


I'm getting it from a guy on this forum who comes to Stony Brook on the weekends....problem is...I won't be home for another week or so during the weekend. lol.

Fluval SS is on the way to home. I actually have an idea on 3 tanks so I dunno which one I'm gonna choose to start next.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

*GH IS 15 and these TT's are STILL BERRIED AND ALIVE?!?!?!*


















































In other news, the S. Repens and MM are spreading out.....kinda lost the slopes for the rock.....

Wondering why my gH is in the 15 range.......pH is at 6.6.......kH is at 4
Maybe it's the rocks? I hope not....I did the vinegar test and the whole month it was cycling the gH has never skyrocketed like it has recently....then again I haven't tested for like 3-4 weeks. 

I did dose flourish comprehensive twice, and paraguard 5-6 times before a water change....could that have done it? Who knows. Anyways I did a 50% water change today with straight R/O. Will test parameters after I get back from Virginia. 

TT's and Rilis are getting berried though, 4 berried individuals both and all are growing nicely.....gonna try and drop the gH though.....


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Vinegar test doesn't mean the rocks will slowly leech minerals into the water. That could definitely be it. NeoShrimp had the same problem, you should message her before it's too late.

And ferts won't really change gH that much. I'm nearly 90% sure if's the rocks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yank one of the rocks out of the tank and put it in a bucket of water. Let it sit for a few days. Test TDS & hardness before and after. That'll help you determine whether the rocks are causing the issue.

I use rocks that increase hardness but I've found the sweet spot of the amount of remineralizer to add to compensate for what the rocks add, as well.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

The Azoo Plant Grower can't suck up the GH?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> The Azoo Plant Grower can't suck up the GH?


I'm guessing it cant. Well the rocks are a major part but I want shrimp more than the scape. I may just take out the rocks and add driftwood.....tom barr maybe getting a pm soon....lol


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Yank one of the rocks out of the tank and put it in a bucket of water. Let it sit for a few days. Test TDS & hardness before and after. That'll help you determine whether the rocks are causing the issue.
> 
> I use rocks that increase hardness but I've found the sweet spot of the amount of remineralizer to add to compensate for what the rocks add, as well.


Weird thing is that the TDS hasn't risen that much, just the gH. TDS has risen by 40 since after cycling....but I've been doing top offs and gotten lazy on water changes. 

Wouldn't gH and TDS change during the water cycling too? I didn't see any changes in the 4 weeks it was cycling.....

Either way I'm either getting driftwood from Tom Barr or Sandstone from Bartohog. Or a combination of both. >


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

May your test kit gone bananas?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> May your test kit gone bananas?


haha I doubt it, it's probably the rocks so I'll remove them when I get back home.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Came back from Virginia to find some dead crs, probably due to temps in the rooms...droppin in paraguard just in case...found 1 dead half eaten crs and one dead golden. 

Other news:
B/C grade crs berried up!
TT babies are spotted in the 12 long!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea I think the temps killed off my CRS as well, granted I only had 5. Not sure why the tiger shrimp is still alive though lol. The single tiger!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> Yea I think the temps killed off my CRS as well, granted I only had 5. Not sure why the tiger shrimp is still alive though lol. The single tiger!


Haha, I bought a 3 gal long today... Gonna be my red tiger tank. Oh found nematodes in all my tanks today. So agejsnevgfuebja annoying, I dipped all the plants too in kmno4 so I'm assuming either they survived the dip or they hitched a ride on my feeding tweezers. I leave it to dry between each feeding too! Ridiculous.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Could be in your substrate too or something lol. Nemotodes aren't bad, they clean the substrate


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> Could be in your substrate too or something lol. Nemotodes aren't bad, they clean the substrate


Ugly as nuts, they just wriggle in the water column lol. Little white worms...grr....the substrate were fresh outta the substrate bag of azoo.

Oh well wahtever the water is in the 12 long, the TT's and rili's are breeding. I see babies....dunno if they're TT's or rilis. They both got berried at the same time lol xD


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Red Tiger shrimp came today from DK! They're in my 3 gal long, anyone got ideas for a light fixture? (a cheap idea)?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

CFL bulb with shop clamp light :X?


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

This tank lookd great!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How do you post here all the time lol? Is it during your classes haha? It should be over soon right?


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> How do you post here all the time lol? Is it during your classes haha? It should be over soon right?


Like how we all do it. During class. At work. On the toilet. 

(Don't tell, but I'm at work...)


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

I think no-planaria will kill the nematodes. I haven't tested this yet because my order for some reason isn't going to arrive until August-September :/


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Overgrowth said:


> I think no-planaria will kill the nematodes. I haven't tested this yet because my order for some reason isn't going to arrive until August-September :/


Oh let me know how it goes, it's spread to all my tanks.....I'm thinking it's the net I use or the water changer container.



diwu13 said:


> How do you post here all the time lol? Is it during your classes haha? It should be over soon right?


I use my iphone lol and I'm on the computer all the time.



Jegli09 said:


> This tank lookd great!


Thanks!

So my time at home is winding down, I've neglected to take pictures of some new acquisitions.....

A 5 gallon frag tank I found on craigslist, dimensions 20"x10"x6". Was gonna spend $100+ on an ADA for those kind of dimensions, found a rimmed frag on craigslist for $15. 

The 5 gallon frag is gonna be my experiment tank with pygmy cories and shrimp coexisting. Look for it in September, when I settle down in school!

Ignore the prefilter sponge box, bought it for my deep sea filter for a....*spoiler alert*.....b/c grade 3 gallon long










About 5-7 weeks ago, I started a 3 gallon long tank I bought from petland discounts for $35. It's bare, only with a couple of floaters because I'd thought I'd test out the use of Tetra Safestart and Seachem Equilibrium. I used about 10 goldens I was gonna sell anyways to test from tank setup day 1 to see if the insta cycle worked. 

It certainly did.

2 weeks ago I took them out and sold them, *bought 6 and got 7 red tigers that I found on aquabid (courtesy of DK)* and plopped them in. They looked lonely so I added *5 SSS CRS [4 SSS, 1 Crown] (courtesy of reefdive, a shame he got banned because he had very competitive prices with nice quality....luckily I still have his contact info) *which I plan on moving later. I didn't put rocks or anything in because I knew I'd be moving by the end of august. 

As mentioned before I have another 3 gallon long coming because the owner of Aquahut gave me a deal on it so I couldn't resist.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh snap. That frag tank is sexy. _Super_ sexy.

Also, lol at that kid on the floor to the left.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

meowschwitz said:


> Oh snap. That frag tank is sexy. _Super_ sexy.
> 
> Also, lol at that kid on the floor to the left.


Haha it's exam studyin day for me, my brother jacked my napping spot. 

Yeah I was super shocked at seeing this on craigslist for $15! Called the guy first thing in the morning hahahaha.

Saves me money on buying a 60-F. I don't mind the rim, I wanted the dimensions lol xD


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> Haha it's exam studyin day for me, my brother jacked my napping spot.
> 
> Yeah I was super shocked at seeing this on craigslist for $15! Called the guy first thing in the morning hahahaha.
> 
> Saves me money on buying a 60-F. I don't mind the rim, I wanted the dimensions lol xD


You got summer school? I'm glad I opted out of taking classes this summer. School is so blah.

If you're brave enough, you should derim it.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

meowschwitz said:


> You got summer school? I'm glad I opted out of taking classes this summer. School is so blah.
> 
> If you're brave enough, you should derim it.


Biochem sadly. Preparing for med school but I'm a chem major. lol.

If I derim it, I think it'll bow, so I'll keep it as is.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> Biochem sadly. Preparing for med school but I'm a chem major. lol.
> 
> If I derim it, I think it'll bow, so I'll keep it as is.


Fun stuff. As a bio major, I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. Don't know about med school yet. That's tough stuff. So much to worry about: GPA, MCAT, ECs, blah blah blah. I don't know how people find the time to study, work, volunteer, study, research, and study. It's crazy.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

So I pulled out the rocks from the scape because they were severely altering my water conditions. My TDS was always 250 something and the GH was hitting heights of 13-15. 

Post pulling out the rocks my gH has lowered and I'm now seeing lots of baby TT's running all over the place.

I added Ottos into the tank to help with algae, since I'm putting the light directly on the tank. However, I'm raising the lights time come when I go back to college and get a stand for the whole setup. 

$4 Macro lens is yielding moderate results, can't wait to get a real camera, gonna have to wait till Christmas.

Also there's around 30 babies in a 3 gallon long B/C grade tank for CRS. Excited. 

zoomed out view, tank looks ugly atm with the lack of anything on the right side as MM is slow to fill in and I just added H. Japan. The absence of rocks leaves a void of emptiness there. Might have to order some driftwood now xD










*You know how the saying goes, didn't happen unless there are pics....Baby TT's!*

























*A 3rd baby that's bigger, I have more in the tank but they're too far for my macro lens*









*The berrying continues, I have about 7-8 berried mamas right now out of 20 total shrimp. Hardiest Caridinas I've cared for up to date. * 









*The ones from Ohbaby are hitting maturity to join Chad's*









*Baby Fire Red, gonna have to start culling these guys or take em out all together, some look like rili and PFR washes cause I mixed them*









*Otto Says Hello, where's my screentime*









*PFR Rili Mix?*









*He's a mutt but I let him stay cause he's on of my favorites, his eyes stay white. Even after he molts*









*Rili Mama, with her eggs. You can see the eyes.*


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

*B/C Grade Tank*

*B/C grade 3 gallon long now shootin babies out like crazy too, I got about 30 babies in there. Tank is only 2 weeks old but they're all alive and kicking. Used Seachem product like TSS to bypass cycling with success*



















*I love these low grades, thinking about getting more as soon as I settle down in September for school*


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

This the iPhone macro lens?

And I know I asked you this during D3 already lol. So you definitely think TT are super hardy? Like... could I throw them in my tank you think? (Aw fudge.. just remembered you're going back to school. When's the next time you think you'll be at SBU? Might stop by, see some friends, and pick up some TT's )


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> This the iPhone macro lens?
> 
> And I know I asked you this during D3 already lol. So you definitely think TT are super hardy? Like... could I throw them in my tank you think? (Aw fudge.. just remembered you're going back to school. When's the next time you think you'll be at SBU? Might stop by, see some friends, and pick up some TT's )


Yeah it's the macro lens. Lets put it this way.......haven't got 1 death besides the one I scared to death lmao.

Negatives:
I haven't 
1. Gravel vacced
2. Pick up uneaten food
3. Used a fan so the temp climbs to 80

I have...
1. Used scape rocks pushing gH up to 14
2. fed every other day
3. Used co2
4. Used Ferts 

Though I have noticed more babies since the lack of CO2, also the same time I pulled out rocks. So either the co2 or the removal of gh seeping rocks caused a higher survivability in the babies. I think it's the rocks personally. Light is so high, plants use CO2 like mad so the co2 indicator was never lighter than dark green.

Dude you should totally come pick some up next time barring any disaster if the babies grow up. I'll let you know. Ironically my school is also called SBU but it's in the most western part of NY lol


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> This the iPhone macro lens?
> 
> And I know I asked you this during D3 already lol. So you definitely think TT are super hardy? Like... could I throw them in my tank you think? (Aw fudge.. just remembered you're going back to school. When's the next time you think you'll be at SBU? Might stop by, see some friends, and pick up some TT's )


You also can pick up some.....Rilis (red) for sure....they're producing like mad.
Blue Rilis (hopefully im gettin them in tomorrow)

OEBT x BTOE hybrids if my plan for school is successful and goes into fruition lol.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking really nice.

And great find on the frag tank. Can't wait to see how that turns out. Be sure to start a journal for it.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> Yeah it's the macro lens. Lets put it this way.......haven't got 1 death besides the one I scared to death lmao.
> 
> Negatives:
> I haven't
> ...


Wow. So they are pretty hardy ! Makes me wanna try some haha. Maybe some males will knock up my last super tiger? That is.. if she lives that long .

When are you going up to college? Should be coming up! Hope your shrimp make the trip fine :icon_eek:



Bananariot said:


> You also can pick up some.....Rilis (red) for sure....they're producing like mad.
> Blue Rilis (hopefully im gettin them in tomorrow)
> 
> OEBT x BTOE hybrids if my plan for school is successful and goes into fruition lol.


We can probably trade rilis if we set a date. I should be setting up a new tank for blue rilis as well.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

P.S. Have you checked out any of the other "half" tanks that Glass Cages (I know people have tons of opinions about the company - I'm merely talking about the sizes of tanks) makes?

I'm thinking about copycatting you and picking up a 1/2 15gal - 24x12.5x6 (8gal) or 1/2 29gal - 30x12.5x6 (10gal).


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

*Ideas for my 1/2 5 gallon*



somewhatshocked said:


> P.S. Have you checked out any of the other "half" tanks that Glass Cages (I know people have tons of opinions about the company - I'm merely talking about the sizes of tanks) makes?
> 
> I'm thinking about copycatting you and picking up a 1/2 15gal - 24x12.5x6 (8gal) or 1/2 29gal - 30x12.5x6 (10gal).


TBH I never even saw the half tanks on glass cages, I didn't even know they had them :icon_eek: Now that I saw them........... WOULD HAVE BOUGHT ONE A LONG TIME AGO. Half 10 looks nice, my half 5 looks a bit shallow tbh and the black rim on top may cover the vantage point a little bit. So idk if that'll be a problem for you. 

*I'm out of ideas for plants.* Will blyx jap. work in a shallow tank like that with no CO2?

I have MM growing in my 12 long but it grows too slow. I have H. Japan that'll probably work. Maybe I should try some glosso? 

I don't want to use CO2....

Also *filtration *is gonna be interesting to try and figure out....I don't want to shell out for another canister but a shallow tank like that with double HOB?...Its gonna be annoying cause I dont like how the flow dents the substrate.

_*Corydoras + Shrimp tank*_? I was planning on ordering some OEBT + BTOE.......

Maybe I should put neos in the corydoras tank before I put any caridinas in just to see how they live? lol


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> Wow. So they are pretty hardy ! Makes me wanna try some haha. Maybe some males will knock up my last super tiger? That is.. if she lives that long .
> 
> When are you going up to college? Should be coming up! Hope your shrimp make the trip fine :icon_eek:
> 
> We can probably trade rilis if we set a date. I should be setting up a new tank for blue rilis as well.


Im heading back up on the 25th, I'll be back at Stony Brook Thanksgiving and Winter break for sure, so maybe we can do it one of those days. Hopefully the shrimp populations will be booming!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Update time!


----------

